# Hunting Partner wanted in Caseville



## FredBearYooper (Oct 5, 2009)

I just moved down here from the U.P and would like to do some squirrel hunting but I do not know anything about the public land around here...if anyone would like to do some squirrel hunting send me a message


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

scoot out north of town to the state campground and chat with the folks there. most likely they will send you out sand road. good area for squirrel. turn south on statepark road about 3/4 mile or so and you will see an unimproved road. sand road.
go left and theres lots of good areas. go right and you have to watch the state and private land signs but good hunting there too.


----------



## FredBearYooper (Oct 5, 2009)

john warren said:


> scoot out north of town to the state campground and chat with the folks there. most likely they will send you out sand road. good area for squirrel. turn south on statepark road about 3/4 mile or so and you will see an unimproved road. sand road.
> go left and theres lots of good areas. go right and you have to watch the state and private land signs but good hunting there too.


Thanks...I actually live right in front of one of the parts of Sand road...and to my knowledge it is all private property...but I will check out the other parts...I know that sand road is divided up so I will have to go exploring...I would love to have a partner so I know exactly where I am and am not trespassing...becuase the guy bhind us doesn't post his property but will not be nice if he catches you on it.


----------



## Crow Buster (Oct 18, 2005)

Here is a list of the SGAs in Michigan, it has maps for each one you can print out:

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10363_10913-154111--,00.html#Huron


----------



## hunterdau2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Yoop, there are two sand roads! I think he is talking about the one off of old quarry road that leads to Rush lake, lot of oaks and state land there and some pretty good duck hunting if so inclined. 
Do you live by Champagne rd? My wife's family has land there that i hunt.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

exactly. but ,,,there are no deer out there...so don't hunt for deer there,,,there aren't any......(you believed that didn't you?)


hunterdau2 said:


> Yoop, there are two sand roads! I think he is talking about the one off of old quarry road that leads to Rush lake, lot of oaks and state land there and some pretty good duck hunting if so inclined.
> Do you live by Champagne rd? My wife's family has land there that i hunt.


----------



## hunterdau2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Your right, no deer except those four buck i saw. shhhh don't tell.:evilsmile


----------



## FredBearYooper (Oct 5, 2009)

I live by the Dunn Road part...Right on caseville rd


----------

